
Show HN: Emoji Feedback Widget - ctas
https://www.emojion.io
======
Avrelius
Actually surprised to see this here. Saw it on betalist a couple weeks ago and
gave it a try. There’s definitely room for improvement, but it already works
very well and does what it advertises. Got a lot more feedback compared to
traditional methods and the person/team? behind it seems to be actively
improving it. Happy to be a customer. Good luck!

------
boaticus
Really cool product! I love simple, uni-tasker products like this. But, I'm
just not a fan of the pricing model.

~~~
ctas
Hi, thanks for the feedback. Very much appreciated. What kind of pricing model
would you recommend instead?

~~~
boaticus
Some kind of flat monthly fee, ideally.

------
lpellegr
I don't like to be this guy but a price per feedback looks like a scam! what's
preventing you from generating feedback by yourself?

------
Polluxllp
Looks promising, will give it a try.

